# Thanks Lakota Cameras



## broadhead (Sep 27, 2004)

I bought one of the original Lakota Cameras about three years ago. It has been an excellent camera and I've posted some of the cameras photo's of  a few big Screven County bucks here in the past. In fact, the photo in my avatar is a Lakota Camera pic. 

Anyway, this is a shameless plug for Anthony and his cameras. I had a couple of minor problems with the wiring and a switch on my camera. It was normal wear and tear stuff on a camera that has been in the woods on a year round basis for three years. Well, I mailed it back to Lakota Cameras for repairs and it was returned within a WEEK! The repairs were made and I was charged a MINIMAL fee for repair and shipping. 

Thanks Anthony for creating an excellent product and providing superb service. I will be purchasing a Lakota Digital in the future.
Broadhead


----------



## cowboyron (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm with ya Broadhead, Anthony has done me right in the past also can't beat that kinda service anywhere.


----------



## cowboyron (Sep 27, 2004)

I just thought of away he can beat his own service record. I'll send him my 35 mm for repairs and he can send me a digital to replace it .....FREE of CHARGE of course.......how bout Anthony.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2004)

He has taken care of a lot of Woodys (and non-Woodys) members over the last couple of years.

Jim


----------



## Echo (Sep 27, 2004)

Broadhead,I'm glad to hear you've got your camera back and working again!I've had zero problems with my Lakota cam but it's nice to know the service is top notch when and if it's needed.

Now get out there and get us some BIG BUCK pictures!! 

Echo


----------



## gobble79 (Sep 27, 2004)

Ditto on the above.  I have enjoyed my camera.  I am still using the old model with no complaints.


----------

